# phyc test



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

could anyone fill me in on what a phsyc test involves. i have heard there is a written and interview? what kind of questions do they ask? any help is greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

trel said:


> could anyone fill me in on what a *phsyc *test involves. i have heard there is a written and interview? what kind of questions do they ask? any help is greatly appreciated, thanks.


Well, I am sure that there are lots of formulas and equations on topics like: Mass, Acceleration, Force, Density, Vectors and Sound Waves.......

If you are talking about the *PSYCH *test. Well, each department has their own test. Some more intense than others.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

There is usually both a written test, followed by an interview with the psychologist. The written test is usually the MMPI (Minnesota Multiphasic Personality Inventory), which is one weird test. There are over 1000 yes or no questions, some of which included (when I took it);

"My stools are black and tarry" (this is relevant how?)

"I'm a secret agent sent by God" (if I was, would I really tell them?)

"Water is my enemy" (yes, and beer is my friend)

"I loved my mother" (notice the past tense)


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> "My stools are black and tarry" (this is relevant how?)


They asked TONS of questions about your digestion etc. black and tarry would indicate a rather major intestinal problem, normally bleeding.

Though I don't know how it determines if you will pass or not :smile:


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

trel said:


> could anyone fill me in on what a phsyc test involves.


Hand Cramps from filling in circles


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Has anybody ever had the displeasure of dealing with (Dr.?) Guy Seamore, ex- Boston PD psychologist? What a farkin' whack-job he is. He should take the test himself. I bet his stools are frequently black & tarry. Last I heard he was in the MA DOC messing around with peoples careers there too.

_I am not crazy. I just know enough not to tell the Doctor when I hear the voices in my head. _


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Edward!

Just cuz you saw "bacon" on every image in the Rorschact test he gave you is no reason to call him a wacko! At least you're still working

:wacko:


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Where it asks, "Sometimes I wake up evil" don't check off that you agree. :HS: 

Take a look at alll of the people who have passed these tests over the years. Unless you actually are a total whack-job I wouldn't worry about this at all. 

The worst thing that should happen to most people is a bad case of writers cramp.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Let's hope the "PHYC / PHSYC" test doesn't require any spelling........


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

Thank you all for your helpful responses as always! and also i would like to thank everyone who pointed out my typo.



USMCTrooper said:


> Let's hope the "PHYC / PHSYC" test doesn't require any spelling........


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> "My stools are black and tarry" (this is relevant how?)





Crvtte65 said:


> They asked TONS of questions about your digestion etc. black and tarry would indicate a rather major intestinal problem, normally bleeding.
> 
> Though I don't know how it determines if you will pass or not :smile:


I read once that this question relates to you possibly being a heavy drinker. Something about the bleeding in the digestive tract coming from that.


----------

